# Casanova so sick still...



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova has been sick since Frontline last Wed and it's only gotten so much worse. We're going to see the vet in a couple hours. Please pray for him. I just want him to feel better and am getting scared. I will never use Frontline again.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Praying for the little guy... :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, my gosh! I'm so sorry. Coco got ill from all the oral heartworm meds. I sure hope the vet can help. Your Casanova is so precious! Good luck!


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

I will keep him in my thoughts! Please let us know how the vet visit goes.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Will keep him in my thoughts!! Please keep us updated, I get so worried for our malt babies. *hugs you*


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... i'm praying for the cutie pie... rayer: Hope he feels better soon!! :hugging:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying for both of you.
xoxox


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope little Cassanova is feeling better soon and the vet can help.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I hope he is better real soon!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no!! I hope he feels better real soon. :grouphug:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

praying for Casanova!!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Poor little guy, I hope he feels better.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry Casanova is still sick. Please update us when you get back from the vet.


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

I'll be praying for Casanova so sorry that he is sick. I guess I didn't see the thread about him getting sick. Prayers going up for the both of you, as I know how I appreciated knowing people were praying for Toby when he was sick.
Linda and Toby :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so sorry!! this is very scary - please keep us informed! Thinking about you all and sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That's scary. Chemicals make me nervous, even the ones that are intended to protect. I hope your little one gets well soon. I'll be praying for him.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry he's so ill, hope he has a quick and full recovery. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

I am so sorry to read this...Prayers and ove and healing to sweet little Cassanova!! x0x0x0 N


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bob and Marsha sending prayers and good thoughts for Casanova.


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Prayers for little Casanova :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope your little baby gets better soon. Please keep us updated.........prayers will be said for him!!!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

So sorry    Prayers for Cassanova's quick recovery. rayer: rayer: rayer: 
Please keep us updated.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

we are praying for your little guy, its so scarry when they are sick, keep us updated please

get well, little guy!

Jeryl & Kruze


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for a speedy recovery! Hugs from Maggie and Sweetness.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking for an update.....


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Prayers for sweet Casanova. Hope he is well soon. Really scary about the Frontline.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Hope you are home soon with a good report!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:shocked: Hoping for a good update.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry Casanova is sick, I hope the vet can make him all better. rayer:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

We're back from the vets. We were there for 2 hours because Casanova was so dehydrated he had to get an IV there. Unfortunately the vet does not know what it is. She said it could be the Frontline or it could be a virus. I totally didn't think of this, but we did start puppy class on Wed night where the instructor made him lick wet treats out of a bone which I did not want him to do because it was not our bone. 

Poor little dude. He's still not eating, drinking or moving. Hopefully we will know more tomorrow when his fecal comes back. I do feel much better just having him checked out. Thank you so much for all your prayers and well wishes.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope he starts eating and drinking and feeling better soon. Did the vet give you a syringe to
syringe fluids to him? It's important to keep that going even if he isn't eating so he doesn't
dehydrate again. WHat about a little Nutri Cal or Nutri Drops?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for mentioning- you're the best! I had been syringing water and doing Nutrical mostly due to info I learned from this site. It's scary he was still dehydrated despite all that. 

Casanova's back and shoulder has a bloody wet spot in the size of a quarter from where they inserted the IV I guess. Can't they do it without making him bloody- is that normal? Thanks again. xo


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That happens sometimes (the point of IV). Did the vet suggest trying him on some
boiled chicken and rice?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

You can also give him unflavored pedialyte to help keep Casanova hydrated. I hope he starts feeling better asap!!! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, I've been feeding him boiled chicken and rice with varying degrees of success from Saturday to now. He won't eat anything right now. Should the rice be boiled by itself so it doesn't have the chicken flavor? I don't know if that's what's stopping him....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Actually, baked or boiled doesn't matter as long as it's not spicey. Does he lick the 
Nutri Cal off your finger? That's good if he does. At least he's eating something with
nutrients.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm having to pry his mouth open to get the Nutrical and the water syringe in.
I'm still really upset over his bloody spot.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this! Poor little guy :bysmilie: 

You're both in my thoughts and prayers. Get well soon little cutie man!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Gosh, Sophia, I'm just seeing this and I really hope that Casanova is feeling better soon! :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You can also try to entice him with little bits of very ripe bananas and scrambled egg whites. (no salt or pepper, of course).


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 16 2009, 04:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746384


> Thanks for mentioning- you're the best! I had been syringing water and doing Nutrical mostly due to info I learned from this site. It's scary he was still dehydrated despite all that.
> 
> Casanova's back and shoulder has a bloody wet spot in the size of a quarter from where they inserted the IV I guess. Can't they do it without making him bloody- is that normal? Thanks again. xo[/B]


I do subq fluids myself and the needle is huge, but it is inserted into the loose skin so I don't think it's hurts that much. Lady flinches for a second, that's it.

It's worth it, though. Fluids work much better than Pedialyte.

Poor Casanova. I'm betting he may have picked up a virus from puppy school. Did your vet do bloodwork? That should tell him if it was from toxic chemicals/Frontline. We forget when we use flea control we are using pesticides.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

With Frontline I never use an entire vial. I use maybe 1/3 to1/2 of it. I don't dose more than
once every 2-3 months. I think that stuff is strong!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

from now on i am double checking my vet's medical advice with you all. i asked her if it was really okay to give a 4 pound dog an entire dose of frontline meant for a 20 pound dog and she said yes.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH NO! I had no idea Casanova was sick!!!! Oh, I hope he starts to feel better soon....I take it the vet will call you ASAP with results....right? 

I'd be a wreck, that's for sure. .....guess that's not very comforting.... :shocked: 


I'm sure he'll be fine, it's just worrisome when they're not feeling well.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry Casanova has been so sick. I'm just coming across this thread. I have heard of 3 dogs near us that have had the flu lately. I hope that is what is ailing Casanova and it just has to run it's course. I know nothing but that sounds preferable over a reaction to the Frontline with all it's chemicals. I have a suggestion for giving him fluids. Don't try to force his mouth open. Slide the syringe in between his cheek and his teeth and push the plunger gently so just a small amount of liquid goes into his mouth. He will swallow then do some more. It is less stressful than forcing the mouth open and there is less of a chance of him choking on it or it going down the wrong way on him and getting into his lungs. Don't tilt his head back either or he will choke on it. I know it's not easy when he is thrashing his head from side to side to get his mouth away from you. If you get it in there once in the above way he will calm down & maybe let you do more. Good luck. :Good luck: I will be praying for him and for you. Keep us posted please. rayer:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 16 2009, 02:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746378


> We're back from the vets. We were there for 2 hours because Casanova was so dehydrated he had to get an IV there. Unfortunately the vet does not know what it is. She said it could be the Frontline or it could be a virus. I totally didn't think of this, but we did start puppy class on Wed night where the instructor made him lick wet treats out of a bone which I did not want him to do because it was not our bone.
> 
> Poor little dude. He's still not eating, drinking or moving. Hopefully we will know more tomorrow when his fecal comes back. I do feel much better just having him checked out. Thank you so much for all your prayers and well wishes.[/B]



I'm so happy you went to the vet. I just saw your thread and hope Casonova feels better really soon.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that he is not doing well.  I will keep him in my prayers. Hugs to you. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

rayer: that the little prince will get better soon! 
We haven't even given Gigi and flea/tick medication yet and she's almost 10 months old. We really are picky about whatever comes into contact with Gigi, including strange people, foods, and medications! LOL I guess you can say I'm super over-protective of her. Gigi doesn't eat any unknown 'dog' treats except for fruits and vegatables, all natural. With all those food scares out there, and various medications, I like to exactly what is going into Gigi's body. Thank goodness her breeder once studied to be a vet tech, and had been breeding malts since 1973, so she knows all that is good for these dogs and what medications to use on them.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh dear! i hope he starts feeling better ASAP. poor little fella. i'll definitely keep you both in my thoughts. please keep us updated. :grouphug:


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 16 2009, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746410


> from now on i am double checking my vet's medical advice with you all. i asked her if it was really okay to give a 4 pound dog an entire dose of frontline meant for a 20 pound dog and she said yes.[/B]


I'm surprised. My Vet wont even give the full vaccination because of Spanky's size. He also told me to use 1/2 the flea/tick med and even just 1/2 the Interceptor.

I go to Animal General  and I am so happy with them.

I hope lil Casanova is better soon!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry little Casanova had become so ill! Praying your little guy feels better very very soon!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear Casanova is sick :grouphug: I hope he's feeling better soon!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am very worried about Casanova - he's such a little guy. I hope the vet gets to the bottom of this soon. Did they do a blood panel.. I don't think I found the answer to that. Keeping him hydrated is critical (as you know) - Thanks for keeping us updated. Call Bonnie if you haven't - she might have advice as well. I know when something is wrong with the gang - i call Heidi and she usually talks me down.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I hope that precious little boy gets better soon!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 16 2009, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746410


> from now on i am double checking my vet's medical advice with you all. i asked her if it was really okay to give a 4 pound dog an entire dose of frontline meant for a 20 pound dog and she said yes.[/B]


Most vets will say this as the manufacturers recommend it be given at full dose. But my vet always encouraged me to use half (or less) on my 3 pound Cameo. I generally split her dose with one of the other dogs and would use a little less on her.

As for the spot of blood, I would not be upset with the vet about it. This is not an uncommon occurence with such a large needle. 

Poor Casanova, I am so sorry he isn't feeling well. rayer: Sending some healing prayers for him.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Mar 16 2009, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746508


> QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 16 2009, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746410





> from now on i am double checking my vet's medical advice with you all. i asked her if it was really okay to give a 4 pound dog an entire dose of frontline meant for a 20 pound dog and she said yes.[/B]


Most vets will say this as the manufacturers recommend it be given at full dose. But my vet always encouraged me to use half (or less) on my 3 pound Cameo. I generally split her dose with one of the other dogs and would use a little less on her.

As for the spot of blood, I would not be upset with the vet about it. This is not an uncommon occurence with such a large needle. 

Poor Casanova, I am so sorry he isn't feeling well. rayer: Sending some healing prayers for him.
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's why I love Frontline spray. You customize the dose by weight (one pump per pound). I would definitely use it for a little one like Cameo was.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I hope he starts feeling better soon. rayer:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh no! I'm so sorry Casanova isn't feeling well :grouphug: I hope the vet figures out what wrong soon :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Just seeing this thread and I'm SO sorry that beautiful little boy is sick. I have no advice that hasn't already been given, but I sure hope sweet
little Casanova :wub: feels better soon. Please keep us posted! :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

WOW!!! I HOPE BY TOMORROW CASANOVA STARTS FEELING BETTER.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh my you must be beside yourself. I'm so sorry Casanova is so sick! Sending lots of prayers. Please update us tomorrow.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 16 2009, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746410


> from now on i am double checking my vet's medical advice with you all. i asked her if it was really okay to give a 4 pound dog an entire dose of frontline meant for a 20 pound dog and she said yes.[/B]


I just saw your thread, so I am sorry I wasn't able to offer support to you earlier. 

I am sorry Cassanova is not feeling well. I am glad though, that you got to see your vet. I am interested to hear what they think caused his illness.

I am beginning to question the dosage of Frontline. Snowball seems to have a reaction, too.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry. Poor little guy! I'll be keeping him in my prayers. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I hope Casanova starts to feel better and that he just has a touch of the flu. I don't use Frontline or anything topical for fleas. They all get Sentinel as their heartworm medicine and it also helps to prevent flea infestations and another thing the smallest dosage is for dogs 2-10 lbs. I live in FL and the dogs go out all of the time and we don't have a problems with fleas at all. If i were to see fleas i would bath with Ivory dish detergent and not use any type of topical medication to help kill the fleas.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi everyone- thanks so much for all your prayers and well wishes! Casanova is slightly better. He is now moving and eating a little chicken/rice and on pedialyte. Still sick, still no idea what caused this. The fecal came back negative, so at least it is not a parasite....I blame myself for both Frontline and letting him lick out of the bone in class. I will check all medical advice now and not submit to peer pressure in a group. Thanks everyone for the kind thoughts...Hopefully we're on a good trajectory getting progressively better.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 17 2009, 03:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747027


> Hi everyone- thanks so much for all your prayers and well wishes! Casanova is slightly better. He is now moving and eating a little chicken/rice and on pedialyte. Still sick, still no idea what caused this. The fecal came back negative, so at least it is not a parasite....I blame myself for both Frontline and letting him lick out of the bone in class. I will check all medical advice now and not submit to peer pressure in a group. Thanks everyone for the kind thoughts...Hopefully we're on a good trajectory getting progressively better.[/B]


YAY he's feeling a little better! :chili: 
And don't blame yourself! That's why SM is always here to help! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sophia, did the bloodwork come back yet? I'm so glad to hear Cassanova is doing better.
I hope he continues and is feeling totally fine in the next day or so.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh thank goodness, he is better!!! I was so worried about him. Maybe 1/2 of the frontline would be better because he is so little. We worry so much when our little ones are sick. Again, I am glad to hear he is feeling better!!! Give him a great big hug from CeeCee. He is just too cute for words!!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Brit- so the fecal came back negative. What does that tell me? Help! My vet didn't explain anything yesterday...This very demanding lady took everyone's attention because her 100 pound dog swallowed her 4 carat engagement ring and wedding band. :flowers:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so glad your sweetie Casanova is feeling a bit better. He's just too precious to be sick. Don't blame yourself. We all cave to pressure from a room full of people and do things we feel we shouldn't at times. That's just doubting yourself and going along with the crowd. Besides maybe it had nothing to do with it. Maybe the Frontline didn't have anything to do with it either. If the vet doesn't have a cause for you it may not be either. At any rate, God bless little Casanova and may he improve daily.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad Casanova is better. Continuing to pray for a quick recovery!

rayer:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that handsome lil Casanova is doing a lil better!!!  I hope he continues to get better!!!! I'll be praying for Casanova and you!!! rayer: :grouphug: 

Did your Vet run a blood panel to try to figure out why Casanova is ill?


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Glad to hear that baby Casanova is feeling better.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH I am so so very sorry that your darling Casanova has been ill. I certainly will say a healing prayer for him. 

I fully know you must be beside yourself. Make sure you get your rest so you can be the best "Mom" for your baby.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear that Casanova is feeling better! And I hope you get results from bloodwork back soon, too. I always ask for a copy to keep in case I ever need to go to ER vet or specialists....


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I didn't realize that your beautiful Casanova has been so ill. I'm glad to see that he is feeling a little better and will be sure to pray that he continues to improve. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

hmmm back and shoulder as ivs on my dogs were only given in legs or jugular when really bad -- did they do subqs as that is in the back shoulder area? was this spot in the area you did the frontline? Some dogs react to flea meds in the spot it was administered and can lose their hair in that area. Also they say it does not get in the blood stream which i do not beleive is true -- was the reaction within 12 hrs of getting the frontline or from the class as reactions usually start in the 12 hr window. The flea protection is absorbed into the skin thus it gets into the blood stream. Did they do a blood panel? was anything off?


QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 16 2009, 03:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746384


> Thanks for mentioning- you're the best! I had been syringing water and doing Nutrical mostly due to info I learned from this site. It's scary he was still dehydrated despite all that.
> 
> Casanova's back and shoulder has a bloody wet spot in the size of a quarter from where they inserted the IV I guess. Can't they do it without making him bloody- is that normal? Thanks again. xo[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i was thinking the same thing -- blood work will determine if virus or toxic 


QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 16 2009, 03:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746405


> QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 16 2009, 04:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746384





> Thanks for mentioning- you're the best! I had been syringing water and doing Nutrical mostly due to info I learned from this site. It's scary he was still dehydrated despite all that.
> 
> Casanova's back and shoulder has a bloody wet spot in the size of a quarter from where they inserted the IV I guess. Can't they do it without making him bloody- is that normal? Thanks again. xo[/B]


I do subq fluids myself and the needle is huge, but it is inserted into the loose skin so I don't think it's hurts that much. Lady flinches for a second, that's it.

It's worth it, though. Fluids work much better than Pedialyte.

Poor Casanova. I'm betting he may have picked up a virus from puppy school. Did your vet do bloodwork? That should tell him if it was from toxic chemicals/Frontline. We forget when we use flea control we are using pesticides.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yep sadly i learn more from other pet owners than vets  the vet just jacked up my dog on metacam and it has been 4 weeks of a nightmare as i learned here it should be given mid meal and he gave on empty stomach and i knew never in a dog on steroids and dd is on temaril p -- i asked for tramadol and he lied and said nsaid is safer than narcotic which is not true and my dog has been very sick - went in for a limp and xray due to hurting leg and ended up with vomitting and diarhea and limping dog. You have to do your homework especially with a small dog as they tend to react much faster and last longer than bigger dogs so i am very cautious and try to go more natural approach in most cases unless more severe - so sorry you are going through this 



QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 16 2009, 03:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746410


> from now on i am double checking my vet's medical advice with you all. i asked her if it was really okay to give a 4 pound dog an entire dose of frontline meant for a 20 pound dog and she said yes.[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I do not use flea protection on mine but some areas you are stuck having to  here is a natural flea protection shampoo and you have to heavily dillute it do not give full strength and it says that on bottle 

www.touchofmink.com and it is called minksheen for pets - many yorkie owners use it and really like it - just a thought

also i hope the vet did blood work as that is so critical in ruling out some things in this situation - if they did not then i would be skeptical of the vet


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Oo my, I'm now seeing this thread. I'm so sorry that Cassanova was ill. I'm really happy that he is starting to feel better.

Praying for a speedy recovery :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I hope Casanova is feeling a better today. He is in my prayers. {{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Hi,
I found out that if you take hold of side of their face I guess you call it their cheek and put the syringe in next to the side of their teeth you can give them small amounts of fluids at a time and they will small them that way I didn't have to try prying open the mouth.
This is the way I fixed Toby's chicken and rice when he was sick.
I boiled a skinless chicken breast in water when it was done I removed the chicken and added the rice to the broth of the chicken, I ground up the chicken meat can use a food processor. Next when the rice is cooked I drained some of the liquid off in a bowl and then added the chicken if it seemed to dry I added some of the liquid that I had in the bowl. 
He really liked it and would eat it. Since Toby was so dehydrated the vet sold me a high protein liquid drink she said it was like ensure the people drink that usually older people or even children are given when they don't eat enough. 
I will be praying for your little guy Casanova.
Linda and Toby rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Toby Cooper @ Mar 18 2009, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747660


> Hi,
> I found out that if you take hold of side of their face I guess you call it their cheek and put the syringe in next to the side of their teeth you can give them small amounts of fluids at a time and they will small them that way I didn't have to try prying open the mouth.
> This is the way I fixed Toby's chicken and rice when he was sick.
> I boiled a skinless chicken breast in water when it was done I removed the chicken and added the rice to the broth of the chicken, I ground up the chicken meat can use a food processor. Next when the rice is cooked I drained some of the liquid off in a bowl and then added the chicken if it seemed to dry I added some of the liquid that I had in the bowl.
> ...


That's right about the syringe in the cheek. It works so much better than forcing their mouths open and running the risk of them choking on the liquid. My former vet taught me that trick and it really does work much better. 
I'm glad Casanova is feeling a bit better. I will pray his progress continues. rayer: rayer:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sending prayers for casanova .. :grouphug: getwell soon.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:w00t: Hi all, Just wanted to report the good news that Casanova seems to be totally back to his normal self. I'm so happy that he has stopped hanging his head out of his crate, not moving, not drinking, not eating. As we speak, he is chewing happily on his flossie and eying/plotting to take a piece of my tiramisu. Keep dreaming, buddy! There's no way I will share any human food with him after what we've been through the last week :smpullhair: ....except bits of sugar cone which is like what he lives for. That is okay, right? We still have no clue what he had. In any case, I have learned so much about Malts the past week, so thank you so much for all your support and prayers. And if you PM'ed me and I didn't respond, please forgive me. I have been so busy washing and drying his booty. Big hugs from both of us xo :tender:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 19 2009, 07:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748351


> :w00t: Hi all, Just wanted to report the good news that Casanova seems to be totally back to his normal self. I'm so happy that he has stopped hanging his head out of his crate, not moving, not drinking, not eating. As we speak, he is chewing happily on his flossie and eying/plotting to take a piece of my tiramisu. Keep dreaming, buddy! There's no way I will share any human food with him after what we've been through the last week :smpullhair: ....except bits of sugar cone which is like what he lives for. That is okay, right? We still have no clue what he had. In any case, I have learned so much about Malts the past week, so thank you so much for all your support and prayers. And if you PM'ed me and I didn't respond, please forgive me. I have been so busy washing and drying his booty. Big hugs from both of us xo :tender:[/B]


Great news! :cheer:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Happy to hear he's back to his ol' self!! :sHa_banana: :dancing banana:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so glad he's on the mend and playing, Sophia. These babies can surely scare us sometimes.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Sophia, I'm so incredibly happy to hear your baby is back to normal. It was awful knowing that sweetie was so sick. Give him a big hug from his big sis and me! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:smheat: THANK GOODNESS Casanova is finally feeling better. You can take a deep breathe now!


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

I'm so glad that Casanova is better and now mom you can get some needed rest. I've been it too so I know how you feel with sick fur babies.
Linda and Toby arty: :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Great news to find little Casanova is back to himself again!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I am SO glad to hear he's doing better! It's so distressing to have our babies not feeling well.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 19 2009, 07:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748351


> :w00t: Hi all, Just wanted to report the good news that Casanova seems to be totally back to his normal self. I'm so happy that he has stopped hanging his head out of his crate, not moving, not drinking, not eating. As we speak, he is chewing happily on his flossie and eying/plotting to take a piece of my tiramisu. Keep dreaming, buddy! There's no way I will share any human food with him after what we've been through the last week :smpullhair: ....except bits of sugar cone which is like what he lives for. That is okay, right? We still have no clue what he had. In any case, I have learned so much about Malts the past week, so thank you so much for all your support and prayers. And if you PM'ed me and I didn't respond, please forgive me. I have been so busy washing and drying his booty. Big hugs from both of us xo :tender:[/B]


Whew.....so glad your cutie is back to his old self-you must be so relieved!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What wonderful news. :celebrate - fireworks: :cheer: I'm so happy to hear little cutie pie Casanova is feeling well enough for sugar cones! What a relief. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:cheer:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

That's really great news. :yahoo: SO glad that beautiful boy :wub: is back to his normal little self!!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

:smheat: Thank goodness! :smheat: 

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 


arty: arty: arty: arty: arty:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

:chili: :chili: Wonderful News....made my morning :chili: :chili:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

wonderful news


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just trying to catch up here.....I'm so glad the "Cas" man is feeling better :chili:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm very glad your little guy is finally feeling better. :grouphug:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so glad he is feeling better!


----------

